# Super Smash Bros Rumble v2



## JPdensetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

The second version of the Popular homebrew game Super smash Bros. Rumble!!!
For those they can't play above 4 Mb use this
Official site : Here

Whats new: 

-Added sound and Music from SSBB
-The coin Jump for Mario (B + up)

The first video is from The original Blogspot and the second video is from Wii-Media.nl !!!


Download Here


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

cool, I'm gonna play it now

how about a link, eh?

edit: got it through the youtube video ~

http://home.pages.at/fuzzylogic/SmashBrosRumble_Demo2.zip


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> cool, I'm gonna play it now
> 
> how about a link, eh?


Download Link 

EDIT: too late


----------



## da_head (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm at least its progressing, hope it gets sumwhere


----------



## enigma85 (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't get that link to work. i've tried for the past three days. anyone got another link to get it?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a nice work in progress. 
But I don't see any reason to download this until a stable version is released.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 9, 2008)

nice to see its progressing


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

pretty cool homebrew, I wonder what it'll be like later when it's finished


----------



## m3rox (Jul 9, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> pretty cool homebrew, I wonder what it'll be like later when it's finished



Awesome, that's what it'll be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Portable SSB = pure Win.


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 9, 2008)

how did he played it on NO$GBA? I only got a fatal init error there o.O


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord Patamon said:
			
		

> how did he played it on NO$GBA? I only got a fatal init error there o.O


Probably use the DLDI patch, maybe this work


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jul 9, 2008)

M3 REAL USERS, I USED THIS METHOD TO MAKE IT WORK:
YOU NEED A GBA EXPANSION PAK AND YOU HAVE TO RUN THE GAME OFF M3 REAL (NOT SAKURA) THEN RUN IT USING SLOT 2 MODE, THE SCREEN LOOKS FROZEN BUT IF YOU WAIT IT SHOULD WORK. IF IT DOESN'T I'M SORRY.


----------



## Zaiga (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks pretty good so far. I can't wait until it's finished.

Edit: I'm also having problems playing it on NO$GBA. I get a fat init error. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 9, 2008)

will it have more characters and more fighting moves cant wait for this to be finished


----------



## xumasso (Jul 9, 2008)

M3 Real Users might like what I'm about to say....

Most homebrews that doesn't work with M3 Real can be easily played using DSORGANIZER !!! .. 

Yeap ... that´s true .... Just open the DSOrganizer and tun the homebrew from the DSOrganizer explorer (Manager)...

This remake  o SSB is no different ... meaning ... IT WORKS ON M3 REAL USING DSOrganizer...

Good luck to you all ...

Cya


----------



## Trolly (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the main worry here is that it's already about 15MB and it's got practically nothing on there.

Still, that's fairly quick progress, I'll download for the sake of it!


----------



## mrhomiec (Jul 9, 2008)

xumasso said:
			
		

> M3 Real Users might like what I'm about to say....
> 
> Most homebrews that doesn't work with M3 Real can be easily played using DSORGANIZER !!! ..


2nd this, i tried this method on the first release, and it worked just perfectly.
haven't tried this release, but i don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 9, 2008)

Still don't work on my G6, but I'll follow the progress... (freezes on DLDI patching)

As for the size, this is a fairly involved game.  Once they get it finished, or partly finished, then they can go through and weed out duplicate code, and compress some stuff...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Still don't work on my G6, but I'll follow the progress... (freezes on DLDI patching)
> 
> As for the size, this is a fairly involved game.  Once they get it finished, or partly finished, then they can go through and weed out duplicate code, and compress some stuff...


Use the OS on the first post of the site for M3 REAL/G6 REAL


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> I think the main worry here is that it's already about 15MB and it's got practically nothing on there.



Must be all the music files.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 10, 2008)

This is amazing. So much potential


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 10, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get ANYTHING to run with Flashcard OS 2.1... when I try to get any homebrew to run, it either won't run the file, or will dual white screen... even homebrew that works without it (nesDS works fine without it, but will dual white screen with it)...  oh well... will have to wait!


----------



## Midna (Jul 10, 2008)

If this takes off, it will be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jos7960 (Jul 10, 2008)

Now ive got 4 different firmwares on my m3 real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But this is a great game if it keep on being developed!


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 10, 2008)

fcos isn't really firmware.
it's a homebrew loader made to look like the R4 firmware.


btw, wtf?
blubbergeist taking credit for it!, i mentioned flashcart OS for m3real way before he did.
without me he wouldn't even know it worked.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 10, 2008)

i thought there were 2 characters now?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2008)

Great homebrew, I hope the developer releases a new version soon!


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 10, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> i thought there were 2 characters now?


there's mario and luigi in the dev version.
the current demo has only mario, and demo 3 probably introduces luigi.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 10, 2008)

ahhh


----------



## strata8 (Jul 10, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> btw, wtf?
> blubbergeist taking credit for it!, i mentioned flashcart OS for m3real way before he did.
> without me he wouldn't even know it worked.



Actually, I did  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When Sakura first came out and homebrew wasn't working.

This is turning out to be a bit like an epidemic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what happened:
I recommended Flashcart OS 2.1 at the start, Densetsu3000 posts it on his FAQ as a solution. Shortly after, the Triple Loader comes out, and I recommend that instead. He agrees, and edits it accordingly (it's still there to this date). Now, more than a month later, arguments start... who thought the world would come to this...


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've gotta say:

THAT'S AWESOME


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool,he's added Onett.

Can't wait for the 3rd demo.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

this games gonna turn out well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like how they added mario ^B


----------



## Xandecs (Jul 11, 2008)

And yet another HQ-video from.... me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vimeo.com/1315639


@Keviii: Kan je de link misschien in je eerste post zetten? Thanks


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

He ported the Onnet background to the game


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

Xandecs said:
			
		

> And yet another HQ-video from.... me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuurlijk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw for all : New video


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jul 12, 2008)

DO WANT. Is this like a teaser for v3 or did v2 get updated? Also, does anyone else just fall through the floors continuously on the level all the way on to the left? The one that is used on the video on the first page on the right. I've never been able to play on it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 12, 2008)

the pause button is added 'start'




















There is a poll added


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like he's adding Luigi next.
Also,the yoshi stage looks awesome.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG,the 3rd demo is out!


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 13, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> OMG,the 3rd demo is out!




do you have it ?? can you re host it please the host on the blog spot seems to be not responding


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

llok at this : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=951...p;#entry1270748


----------

